# Time to end an insulin myth?



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

It seems to be internet science that taking fast acting slin post work out is point ess as you just blunt your natty slin production and replace like for like.

For me the science does not add up on this, for all those guys who are up on their hormones take a look and see if what I'm saying makes more sense!

When you work out you produce stress hormones they are called catecholamines (epnephrine being the one we are interested in for this theory). Epnephrine inhibits insulin secretion from the pancreas, you can check this up, I'm happy to state this one as fact. So at the end of your work out your ability to produce your own insulin is impaired (I don't know how much maybe someone can chip in).

So when you take your shake your body uses non - insulin pathways to store the fast carbs as glycogen (again I'll state this one as a fact) so again your body has less reason to produce as much insulin. I beleive they call it "non insulin mediated pathways".

So in my OPINION there are two reasons why your body will not produce as much insulin PWO as at other times. Hence adding in extra insulin PWO works, maybe it works more for people that are sensative to epnephrine........ but thats going way out on a limb.

I know I'm not an established member here and as such this theory should be rubbished unless one of the top posters agrees.... can of worms!!!!

But I ask you to look through the theory and tell me which parts make sense and which don't.

Thanks!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good post. like to see what others say to this


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

As an established member pmsl

I agree with you.

Not totally with all the theory you posted,

but fast acting slin PWO with shake def does good things for me, and orhers I have trained with who have used this method.

In fact experinced guy in my gym with zero slin use history, put on 7lbs in 1st week this way with no visible bodyfat increase


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

jw007 said:


> As an established member pmsl
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> ...


I've seen the same thing recently, got me thinking as to why. He is just using slin PWO too, no GH, but he does have good genetics and has been much bigger before. I'm trying it PWO with GH and will add in mornings once I get used to the double peak.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

So what would be the protocol with PWO slin ?

Take the slin immediately post workout with vitargo?,how much vitargo?

How much slin and which type/brand ?

I've read it can do good things but have a friend who's an insulin dependent diabetic, i've seen him hypo a couple of times and it's always made me a bit paranoid


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Iv only had lean gains from slin PWO, using at breakfast/with meals i seemed to put on a lot more bodyfat.

It was most likley down to diet but PWO is the only time i would use insulin now!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

so whats ure guys thoughts on pre workout instead of post. better than pwo.

I used pre workout slin with ghrp6 pwo and it worked rather well last year for putting on size.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> this is not a new theory so shud shake nothing up,
> 
> the no to pwo slin is only on a few lips
> 
> ...


sorry I did search this and your opinion has change a little since 2009. Wasn't aware thats its common knowledge now or even that it was more than a theory.

I know ECA blunts pwo insulin effects IME, what dose caffine on its own do?

Are you typing off your phone? Your posts are usually much more clear and expansive?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers scott, same here the pump u get is awesome.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> so whats ure guys thoughts on pre workout instead of post. better than pwo.
> 
> I used pre workout slin with ghrp6 pwo and it worked rather well last year for putting on size.


it carries more risk but in my opinion a better way to use slin around a workout


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Is taking slin PWO enough as a cycle or would it need to be taken at other times of the day?

Matt


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Cra16 said:


> ...I know ECA blunts pwo insulin effects IME, what dose caffine on its own do?...


Caffeine alters glucose disposal in favour of muscle glycogen and against adipose.

I too favour preworkout if the goal is bulking but I get a bit muddled when there is cardio added into the mix eg( weights then cardio ).

J


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

How long before a work out do people take insulin? And what protein and carbs do they take before the workout aswell?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

jw007 said:


> As an established member pmsl
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> ...


Lol I have experience with slin and it does just that. I competed in may, within 3 weeks I stabilized my weight back to my norm of 180. I'm 5`1, short lol. For 2 weeks, I sat at 179. I added in 10iu GH+10iu Slin PWO 5X per week. My diet did not change, hell I even dropped my last carb meal of the day which was 25 grams from oatmeal. I gained a steady 1 pound a day lol. I am now holding steady at 188 literally within a week and a half. Plan to up cals a tad in a week or two if my weight doesn't change.


----------

